# Diamond Pond 10-20-08



## hengstthomas (Oct 20, 2008)

Launched the canoe at 8:30am at Diamond Pond .






The fishing was very slow as it took me an hour to land this first fish ..





As the sun rose and the water warmed the bite picked up considerably . I caught quite a few Red Ears ..





And a bunch of Bluegills with this one being the largest .. As I was reeling it in something (most likely a LMB) grabbed the gill and held it for quite awhile then released it at the side of the canoe .. scales just fell off the gill ..





I also got 6 Pickerel with an average of about 15" .. This was the largest ..





I got into another school of Red Ears ..3















I got one more small LMB and then the bite just shut down ..





I tried for some Crappie for quite awhile but got only Red Ears , Bluegills and some Golden Shiners ..
The first Golden Shiner went on a hook 





I let it swim around the area that the fish grabbed the Bluegill and in about 2 minutes the Shiner comes flying out of the water and when it hit the water something (most likely a LMB again) grabbed it and mauled it pretty good ..





Around noon a Bald Eagle came down and grabbed another bird .. either a pigeon or a Dove but this is what was left .. just a few feathers 





I continued catching the panfish because the Pickerel and LMB just wouldnt play .. Around 2pm 2 Bald Eagles flew overhead and one came down 30 feet away from my canoe and grabbed what look like a 2 poundish LMB .. Awesome sight ! I wish I could have gotten a picture of that .. Man they are really big birds 
At about 5pm some surface action started and I got into a good LMB and Pickerel bite but all were small around 12" .. I lost the biggest Red Ear I have ever seen right as I went to net it .. Yes it was that big ! I'd estimate it to be 16" and well over 2 pounds . It swam away with my jig after breaking my line  ..
My ride arrives at about 6:45pm just as I land this last small LMB ..





Here's a few scenery shots 








































Looks like time for some liveline action with big Golden Shiners .. They have begun to feed for the long winter ..
Great day fishing and beautiful weather to boot


----------



## ben2go (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice catch and nice pics.That's huge canoe.What make/model is it?That'd be perfect on small lakes where motors aren't allowed.


----------



## Jim (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice job man! =D>


----------



## paulk (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice catching-- By the way where is Diamond Pond. I'm in central DE for the past 4 years. never been there.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice fish-n-pics!!
Sounds like you had a blast!
BTW.the redear sounds like it could have been a record. I'd be goin back if I were you. :mrgreen: Nice job =D>


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 20, 2008)

paulk said:


> Nice catching-- By the way where is Diamond Pond. I'm in central DE for the past 4 years. never been there.



https://www.lat-long.com/ShowDetail-1101-Delaware-Diamond_Pond.html


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 21, 2008)

=D> excellent pictures congrats on your catch


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice photos Tom - WTG!


What long winter - you mean striper and Taug time right?


Drum will be here before we can blink - get ready


----------



## hengstthomas (Oct 21, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> Nice fish-n-pics!!
> Sounds like you had a blast!
> BTW.the redear sounds like it could have been a record. I'd be goin back if I were you. :mrgreen: Nice job =D>


The record for Red Ear is 3.1 pounds for Delaware .. I dont think it was quite that big


----------



## hengstthomas (Oct 21, 2008)

ben2go said:


> Nice catch and nice pics.That's huge canoe.What make/model is it?That'd be perfect on small lakes where motors aren't allowed.


Its a 16ft Mad River "Adventurer" .. I even got a spot for my coffee cup


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow... looks like you caught a little bit of everything! Way to go! Nice pics too!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice fish! 

I wish I can go out today but its really cold around 5 degrees celcius and a 50km/h wind (32mph)


----------



## hengstthomas (Oct 21, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Very nice fish!
> 
> I wish I can go out today but its really cold around 5 degrees celcius and a 50km/h wind (32mph)


Been there and devised a plan to beat that  There are some spillways and a few ponds that are not affected by certain directions of wind or atleast very little change other than a faster current from more water being blow out of the body of water above and debris in the water . I have atleast one for every direction of wind  .
Most of these spots have LMB but its more a panfish thing .. The wind just moves them to one side 
Yeah my fishing addiction is as bad as they gets .. Its all good


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 21, 2008)

hengstthomas said:


> Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice fish!
> ...



Fishing addictions isn't a bad thing. Atleast we get to spend money on lures, rods and reels.  My mom complains I spend too much money on it but I say, "hey I am 22 years old. Most 22 year olds spend money on booze and drugs around here. I spend it on fishing gear and buy goodies for my boat."  

I have a few spots here, just 2 out of the 3 spots are closed until the last Saturday in April. LOL! But the upcoming days shouldn't be too bad. Cold doesn't bother me, its the wind direction and velocity. Friday I am heading out for sure.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice multi-species catchin


----------



## Zum (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like you had a great day.


----------



## paulk (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Doc -Thanks for the infnly a short drive away. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 25, 2008)

paulk said:


> Hey Doc -Thanks for the infnly a short drive away. I'll give it a shot.



Good Luck !!! 8)


----------

